# Apassionata Blue Heliochrome (Paint Code R4)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Many thanks to forum member Rob (MingBlues), who found these photos on an eBay listing of a W12. Credit for the photos goes to the staff at http://eimportsforless.com, who took the photos to support their eBay advertisement. The original post mentioning the advertisement is here: FS: Apassionata Blue Heliochrome W12 (eBay). This eBay auction runs until June 1, 2005.
Michael
*Apassionata Blue Heliochrome*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Apassionata Blue Heliochrome (PanEuropean)*

Here's a few more photos showing the Apassionata Blue Heliochrome paint. Because this is a Heliochrome paint, the depth (darkness) of the blue changes quite a bit, depending on what angle you look at the car. On a cloudy day, it is kind of muted, on a bright sunny day, it really sparkles. All in all, it is a stunning colour, well worth the extra price charged for the Heliochrome (about $3,000, I think).
Michael
*Daniel's Car * (this is a SWB Phaeton)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Apassionata Blue Heliochrome (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Apassionata Blue Heliochrome (PanEuropean)*

That was the colour I wanted (or white) in mine. But everyone said the car was too big to be in such a colour.







Needs to loose the NAR only orange reflective strips tho!
That and there seems to be zero RHD Blue models.


----------



## benzgarden (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I was looking at this Phaeton ebay and the seller claims that the Data card on this car shows it to be Appassionata Blue with $4000 paint option. It looks more like Luna Blue to me.

If it is Appassionata Blue, does it change that much due to light? Seems very different that the cars pictures above.

Also, what the odds that I can find a W12 in this color? Does a Phaeton car in this color worth more?

thank you. I don't want to pay a premium on this car and find out later it is another blue.

Here is the ebay link, I have attached a pic of the car as well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Volk...0115490?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item23183709a2



URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/28165803.png/]







[/URL]


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

It is very difficult to tell from the photos what colour the car is. In fact, when I first looked at the photos, I thought that the car was black. But, given a choice between Luna Blue and Apassionata Blue, I would vote for Luna Blue. It seems to be too dark to be Apassionata Blue.

The easiest way for you and the vendor to confirm the paint colour is to have a look at the build sticker for the car. The build sticker can be found in two places: Easiest is inside the front of the owner's manual. If the owner manual is not available, there is another copy of the build sticker inside the 'well' in the trunk where the spare tire is kept. Ask the vendor to take a photo of it and send it to you.

Another alternative is to ask the vendor what the VIN of the car is, then go to a VW dealer and ask them to confirm the colour of the car. This kind of presumes that you are on friendly terms with the local VW dealer, though.

See this post for an explanation of build stickers, including photos: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers The photos are all of the documentation for my car, which is black (colour code 041). I believe that the colour code for Apassionata Blue is *C5S*.

Apropos of that car - if it is Apassionata Blue, it is certainly an oddball custom order car. It has a very basic interior - no extended wood, no rear seat climate control - and it doesn't have Park Distance Control or a power operated trunk lid. Also, the Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) is not working properly.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

benzgarden said:


> ...what the odds that I can find a W12 in this color?


Pretty slim odds. My estimate is that there were probably less than half a dozen Apassionata Blue W12's imported to North America. There were only about 400 W12s in total imported to North America.



benzgarden said:


> Does a Phaeton car in this color worth more?


Not with 140,000 miles on the clock. 

Michael


----------



## hyder5614 (Jan 22, 2010)

.


----------



## hyder5614 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think it is Luna Blue also. The extended wood and park sensors are definitely worth having.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

It is Luna Blue. I can tell you that with absolute certainty. It also does *NOT *have the technology package that is advertised in the dealer's description ("heated rear seats", etc.). That much is obvious from the absence of a rear climate control panel.


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Heated rear seats...*

I have heated rear seats (as do all Sweden National Sales Programme Phaetons), but no rear climate panel.

/p


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

+1 for no technology package. The tech package has the automatic boot lid with cast hinges and the parking sensors bundled, which this car does not.

Damon


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

perfrej said:


> I have heated rear seats (as do all Sweden National Sales Programme Phaetons), but no rear climate panel.


I presume you have the two small thumbwheels present at the base of either side of where the rear climate panel would go for the purpose of controlling the heated rear seats? Those are absent in the photos of this car that are posted on the eBay advertisement.

Michael


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

Another small issue is the rear foot rests--they are not the ones that came with the car when it was bought new. They are beige, but the interior leather is not beige. (I am unsure if the leather color is "petrol" or some form of light grey...) 

Tim


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

The interior is Crystal Grey, which is a uncommon interior colour.


----------



## benzgarden (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the valuable information. I was so excited about the color, that I didn't even notice the missing options. I did run the VIN and confirmed the color as Luna Blue. I guess I could have done that before making this post, but hopefully some potential buyer will see this thread and not buy the wrong color car.

Max


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

No problem - that's what we are all here for.

If you have established contact with the vendor, you might want to point out the errors of identification that they have made (paint colour, technology package). I doubt very much if they did that deliberately, and I am sure they would appreciate the correction.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

